# UKM Transformation comp 2014



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

This ones volunteers

1- Husky:laugh:

2- FelonE

3- Jadakiss2009

4- Bettyswallocks

5- Micky12

6- Harrison180

7- Northern Lass

8- Stephen9069

9- Flunkyturtle

10- Bartonz20let

11- Eezy1

12- Bad Alan

13- RS86

14- McLovin147

15- Davyy

16- Dan94

17- Billy9

18- Troponin

19- Finlay04

20- Ripping it up

21-Matthunt

22- Icamero1

23- KRSone

24- Mcrewe123

25- 1manarmy

Post your first set of pics on here please guys /girls.

Can we keep this thread for pic updates and post training / diet daily info etc on the original

Sorry for causing any probs with the new thread but it was a bit patchy for pics.

*can we keep this thread for pics only and post chat etc on the other thread in gen con please.*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Starting pics - 100.5kg bodyweight


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Stats:

Height - 6`1 1/2

Weight - 86kg

All natty baby







My goals arent as epic as everyone elses seem to be. I just want more mass/roundness to my shoulders, more width to my lats and better peaks on my bi`s so you can clock them from a back double bi pose

Wouldnt mind some leg improvement either

6 WEEK UPDATE: F all difference of note lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting Stats

Height 5ft 11

Weight 14 stone 1(197lbs)



















Goal-Bulking as much as possible while staying pretty lean


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AGE: 28

HEIGHT: 6ft4

WEIGHT: 19st 9lbs

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*
*

*SATURDAY - 12/07/2014*







Goal:

Lose some weight while recovering from a shoulder/bicep injury and prep for returning to strongman in 2015.

Apologies for the posing its the first time iv done it, will definitely stick with the strongman lol.

EDIT:

I wont be using any AAS it will be nothing but good old fashioned food with the odd shake thrown in, will use this to learn more about nutrition which is absolutely shocking lol i have the worst sweet tooth ever chocolate is like my crystal meth lol.

So any pointers with regards to eating send it this way


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Starting Weight: 63kg

Sorry about the crap posing!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Barton

Stats - 166lb - 5'5'' - 30 Y/o

Goal - Sub 10% Bodyfat.

Training History - 4/5 Years of wheel spinning, Stopped training around a year ago but recently got back into it, was around 20% bodyfat about 10 weeks ago when I first started training again.

Cycle History - 2x Anavar - 1x SD Matrix - 1x Pro Epi (all a few years ago now) Staying natural from now.

Current Lifts of Note; BD Bench 2x 34kg - DB Overhead 2x 30kg - Squat 110kg (5 Reps) - Deadlift 120kg (5 Reps)


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Stats:

Age 22

Height 6'3

Weight 93kg

Goal 100kg with lower body fat that currently.

pictures are quite sh1t but I'm doing it on my phone so that's the best I can do lol.

will be using was, cycle is:

1-8 750mg test enanthate ( cidos )

8-12 200mg test prop ( rexon )

1-6 npp 600mg ( rexon )

6-12 tren ace 400mg ( rexon )

6-12 mast prop 400mg ( rexon )

1-12 hygetropin 4iu ed

1-12 ghrp2 + cjc1295 x3 ed ( hgh 15 mins after post workout peptides )


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

6 week pics

still 68kg did drop down to 66kg about week 3 so im back to square one. week 1 pics on left week 6 on right.

View attachment 157239
View attachment 157240


View attachment 157241
View attachment 157242


View attachment 157243
View attachment 157244


View attachment 157245
View attachment 157246


View attachment 157247
View attachment 157248


View attachment 157249
View attachment 157250


View attachment 157251
View attachment 157252


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dunno why the pics come out so big  took me ages to get em on here. how can i shrink them abit?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

1st week starting pics thats me up feckers so let the ribbing commence













Age-40mg:

Height- 6 ft

Weight-18 stone

Chest-48 inches

Waist-37 inches

12 week goal-major cut, looking to come in at 16 stone.

Gear/Supps/diet plan

running test e 500mg/tren e 125mg mix (homebrew), winnie 40mg/day(triumph)

multivits and green tea tablets along with bcaa.

I'm following Solidcecils cutting plan so for the first time in my life i have a clearcut diet structure to guide me.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

@jadakiss2009 @BettySwallocks @micky12 @FlunkyTurtle @Benchbum @Merkleman @Mclovin147

@Davyy @Dan94 @billy9 @Lotte @troponin @finlay04 @Kiwi As @Kel @p.cullen @Ripping it up

@matthunt @icamero1 @KRSOne @1manarmy

Post your first set of pics on here please guys /girls.

*i'll delete this post once all pics are up @husky to keep thread clean


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's been a bad 11 months of my life. Lack of training, poor diet, abuse of drugs, alcohol and abuse of my body has left it in an even worse state. The goal is to shed most of the bodyfat (so I'll probs continue cutting after these 12 weeks too), get back to eating properly, tracking everything, TRAINING, and taking care of myself.

tl;dr - Get shredded like @Merkleman brah's.

Height: 5ft 9

Weight: 82kg

Natty

Pics: (Please note, my posing sucks donkey balls)


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> @jadakiss2009 @BettySwallocks @micky12 @FlunkyTurtle @Benchbum @Merkleman @Mclovin147
> 
> @Davyy @Dan94 @billy9 @Lotte @troponin @finlay04 @Kiwi As @Kel @p.cullen @Ripping it up
> 
> ...


Pics be up soon


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

il get mine this evening guys


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

ok well here is mine . i am going to try a cut for first time in my life as always done a bulk. so this is going to be a real challange to myself mentally and physical

stats

age 33 young

height 5,10''

weight 13st 6lbs or 85.1kg

around 18-20% bf at a guess

goal is to get around 12% body fat while maintaining muscle before i do a lean bulk and iv acquired the help of @dtlv as my online coach just last week to help me get there 

pics


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Will aim to get pics up tonight. I'll edit them into this post.

Stats:

Age: 22

Height: 5'8

Weight: 78kg - 12st 4lbs

Aim: Hopefully cut to around 8%

Natty


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll add mine into this post when I'm back from holiday in Saturday. Good luck everyone and may the gains be forever in your favour.

Right i'm a week late because of holiday BUT! i've banged in 300mg of test on friday and i'm back into the diet and smashed back on friday and destroyed legs today.

"So I'm in for this but I'm away on holiday at the start of the contest so it'll actually be an 11 week transformation.

I'm currently 68.5kg

Roughly 12% bf.

Deadlift - 140kg

Bench - 90kg

Squat - 120kg

Measurements

Quads 23 inch

Calves 13.5

Arms 15, 14.5

Chest 39

Waist 31

I'll be running Cambridge research 300ml test-E per week alongside the transformation, it's my first cycle.

Calories broken down into

140 grams fat

230 protein

230 carbs

Total of 3100

Will review this weekly as it may not be enough for cycle.

I'm looking to drop down to 10%bf and get to 75kg

Now onto the pics!

View attachment 154123


View attachment 154124


View attachment 154125


View attachment 154126


View attachment 154127


View attachment 154128


View attachment 154129


View attachment 154130


View attachment 154131


View attachment 154132


Have taken some pics today but will upload them tomorrow when i'm at a PC properly







in true honesty really ****ing disappointed with the results so far


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

husky said:


> This ones volunteers
> 
> 1- Husky:laugh:
> 
> ...





seandog69 said:


> @jadakiss2009 @BettySwallocks @micky12 @FlunkyTurtle @Benchbum @Merkleman @Mclovin147
> 
> @Davyy @Dan94 @billy9 @Lotte @troponin @finlay04 @Kiwi As @Kel @p.cullen @Ripping it up
> 
> ...


ill get mine up first thing tues morning. just moved into a new house with no internet so ill get them taken tonight and up at work tomorrow, unless I can do it via tapatalk tonight. hopefullty that's ok?

looks like its gonna be a good one


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

okay here goes....

Age: 22

height: 6ft

Weight: (15/07/2014) 16stone 3lb

Goal: Get SHREDDED!!!!!





there are lats there somewhere











let the games begin.....


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Weight-84.3kgs

Height-5ft6"

Age-27

Goal shred whilst adding some size.  Quads are hidding in there somewhere haha.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

age-30

height- 5-10

current weight- 84kg

target is to drop bodyfat whilst maintaining as much muscle, in time for holiday in october and running my 2nd tough mudder in october













































Pics taken at a low angle as my lazy gf wouldn't get off the sofa


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

I will upload pics and stats later on tonight/tomorrow


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Make way, skinny fat **** coming through. Excuse the moobs, bacne and all roung general ugliness.

Age: 24

Sex: yes please

Height: 5ft 8in

Weight: 12st 2lb


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's mine!

Age: 20

Weight: 78.9kg

Height: 5ft 8

Goal: I would love to get below 10% bf.

I'll be using Alphapharm clen, first 40mcg was today. I MIGHT buy LDN muscle cutting guide, I know its general but you can't argue with hundreds of proven results.





Don't comment on my legs 

Let the sheds begin!

Good luck all!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Entry not confirmed yet but providing @husky gives me the OK then here goes...

Age: 27

Height: 5' 8

Weight: (as of tonight) 84kg

Goal: Bit more size first 6 weeks, cut back the flab last 6 weeks


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Stats:

Age 24

Natural

250lbs

Looking to shed as much fat as possible in light of this comp. Using the challenge to serve as extra motivation! Hoping to lose a steady 2-3 lbs per week for the duration too

Although natural now, I may throw in a bit of clen and dbol week 6 onwards depending on how im looking.

Training will be 2 days on, 1 day off, and weekends reserved for cardio and abs, but mostly time to recover.

In terms of the diet, im looking at this but tailored slightly closer for myself:

0600 bCAA/glutamine drink followed by 30 mins steady cardio.

0700 meal 1 125g of mince beef omelette with 3 eggs.

1000 shake, 1 scoop of low carb protein blend eg usn pure pro with 30g of any nuts or natural peanut butter.

12.30 meal 2 200g of salmon of any fatty fish (unless you can't eat it then tell me) with as much mixed green salad or veg as you want.

1430 shake same as 1000

1700 meal 3 150g of chicken breast, 100g of any rice or 400g of any potato

1800 train high intensity and heavy for 1 hour. Drink bCAA and 30g liquid carbs during training.

1900 10 minutes interval cardio (cross trainer 1 minute at 60rpm then 30 seconds at 90rpm) perform for total 10 mins

1900 Meal 4 150g chicken breast, 50g of rice or 200g of potato.

2130 shake 1 scoop of protein blend 30g of nuts or peanut butter.

Calories 2160 per day

Protein 220 (880)

Carbs 150 (600)

Fats 85 (680)

I will probably include a cheat meal or a skip feed day once every 6 weeks, but other than that, good luck to everyone. Pics are pretty ridiculous at the moment, but looking to make a drastic change!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Age: 19

Height: 5'9

Weight: 65'shKG's

BF%: 12%-13%

Goal: 80Kg-90Kg 6%-7% Bf

Back & Shoulders etc;



Chest and Biceps;



Side view of Chest & Shoulders;



Legs;


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fúck it, here's mine. I know I'm by far the worst on here, but oh well :lol:

Let myself go a bit last few weeks of my cut, but determined to get leaner for end of Summer/Autumn before hopefully a lean bulk through Winter  I'm aware I have some gyno there, for those that follow my journal know all about that  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251508-dan94s-progress-diary.html

Which is another reason why I'm leaning down, to see how much of it is actually tissue and how much is just fat or whatever, then see what I can do about it.  Like I said, cut has hit a sticky patch so this little comp is the motivation I need really haha, cut my calories even more and lets see what happens. Not expecting to win, as I'm the worst one here, but will hopefully be able to see a difference in the coming 12 weeks 

*Stats*

20 years old

5"7

12 stone (76KG)

Natural

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Weight: 72.7 kg as of right now

Height:6.1

Age:27

I want to try and gain more mass on my chest and feable legs over this 12 weeks also maybe get abs to show a touch.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Stats

Weight 88kg first thing in the morning

Height - 5ft 8

Waist - 32inch

Age - 26

Goal - to come off cycle and lean gain/stay focused through pct before prep again late this year


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Age: 19

Height: 5'10

Weight: 80KG

NATTY (at the moment  )

Goals: Drop down to the 14% bodyfat mark whilst maintaining as much muscle as I can and go on a slow lean bulk and grow, never want to get to this fat state again, i'm pretty strong but at the same time fat, not a good look at all. A really good friend of mine has offered to give me all the gear I want free of charge (all pharma grade oils aswell) but wanna stay natural/shred down before touching gear yet. Currently been given a load of blue hearts and some TBOL but fvck using anything until I am at a lower BF. Been training roughly 2 years now, started off mainly strength based but now I'm focused solely on bodybuilding and gaining muscle mass.

Current PB's: Deadlift 170KG RAW (1RM). Squat 130KG ATG (1RM). 36KG dumbell press 3x5reps.

Pictures were taken today and I'm 17 days into 19 hour fasts every day (ramadan) and pretty depleted. Been eating around 2400 cals a day, high protein, low carb, high fat and working out at a 24/7 gym. Cardio after every workout, definitely dropping weight but feel so depressed due to losing strength and size, this is the first cut I have ever done.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

bumping this for flunky-get your pics up mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

husky said:


> bumping this for flunky-get your pics up mate


I've banged in 300mg of test and put my pics up, let's do this


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bump this for all you guys who have spent about 15mins trying to find it only to remember it was linked on first page... Not that I did this :whistling:

my pics will be on tomoz evening but taking them in abit  . Looking forward to see people's progress


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Starting on left to now 6 weeks later;


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Starting on left to now 6 weeks later;


Some good improvements mate 

And you have nearly turned your undies into thongs well done lol


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

6 weeks! Hats off to you, awesome progress mate! Any idea what bf% you're sitting at now?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

6 weeks progress pics finally up noticing a bit of change so hopefully the next 6 weeks brings some more change. 



These where from the start of the comp, top pics are 6 weeks after dropped a few kgs mostly body fat


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

6 week pics

still 68kg did drop down to 66kg about week 3 so im back to square one. week 1 pics on left week 6 on right.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

6 week pics - have more but its taken me like an hour to figure out how to do this side by side on photoshop and CBA lol - can upload more if needed at a later date.

Left - 80kg 6 weeks ago. Right - 75KG today. No strength losses as of yet, natural atm. Looks more impressive in real life than in photos haha.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stripy Boxers are the new pics - 6kg gained (up to 90kg from 84kg start weight) but I can see no difference. Arms are an inch bigger and clothes are tighter but have to say I am disappointed so far.


----------

